# أضع بين أيديكم كنز راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع



## محمود الطحاوي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم أخوتي الكرام 

حصلت في الاونة الاخيرة علي هذة الملفات و هي عبارة عن قوالب جاهزة تستخدم في إعداد مستندات المشاريع في كل مراحلة و هي من إنتاج أحدي الشركات العالمية في مجال إدارة المشروعات
أليكم الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/21739138/b6313a98/method123_PMM.html


:28: أسألكم الدعاء و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bolbol (20 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً لك يا أخي


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا علي ردك أخي bolbol


----------



## م. زيد (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً على حبك لمشاركة الخير مع إخوانك


----------



## agaa (20 سبتمبر 2007)

اكرمك الله جاري التحميل 

تحياتي


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا علي الردود


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (20 سبتمبر 2007)

حياك اللة وجعلة فى ميزانك أخى الكريم مساهماتك قيمة 000 تمنياتى بالتوفيق
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> حياك اللة وجعلة فى ميزانك أخى الكريم مساهماتك قيمة 000 تمنياتى بالتوفيق
> محمود حازم عياد



شكرا أخي محمود حازم عياد و أعتز كثيرا برأيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ملهم الرفاعي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

شكرا والله يجزيك الخير
زميلكم ملهم اول مشاركة لي 
السلام


----------



## abu nouran (21 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## CVLMASTER (21 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
رمضان كريم


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لأخوتي الكرام علي الردود و أرجو من الله أن ينفع بكم


----------



## غريم الريم (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر لك اخي العزيز

بارك الله فيك ودمت على الود


----------



## maseer (25 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن إليك


----------



## ام نورا (25 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
مساهمة رائعة لتوجيهنا لاصول العمل في الشركات الكبرى
ماشاء الله عطاءاتك ممتازة


----------



## أروى الحسينى (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك يا أخى هذا المجهود .. و للامام دائمااااااااااااااااااا :20: :20:


----------



## محمد البوسيفي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
مساهمة رائعة ان انشاء الله تصبح مدير اكبر شركة لفعل الخير
ماشاء الله عطاءاتك ممتازة


----------



## مووداا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

الlink تا يعمل أخي الحبيب


----------



## مووداا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

ممكن يكون في مشكلة في 4share


----------



## مووداا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

تم تحميل الملف وألف شكر ياباشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مووداا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

تم حل المشكلة وألف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكر*

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ma_contrast (22 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور أخي


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا أخوتي الكرام و يارب ينفعكم بما فيها من علم 
و بارك الله فيكي اختنا ام نورا و أخونا محمد البوسيفي


----------



## مستشار (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## abood77 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## الكراديسى (26 أكتوبر 2007)

....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................ 
......................... ....................مشكور .......................


----------



## الصانع (26 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ،،،

وفقك الله ،،


----------



## KARIM ELFEKY (27 أكتوبر 2007)

مجهود رائع و أوراق ممتازه
ألف شكر و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المدير التنفيذي (27 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

لكن صيغة الملف تفتح باي برنامج
لانها لم تفتح معي
وشكرا


----------



## ايلي توما (27 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي الكريم شكرا لك على الملف المهم و لكن بعد تحميل الملف لا يستطيع برنامج win rar
فتحه ارجو حل المشكلة


----------



## seeker (27 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله بكل حرف حسنة و حط عنك سيئة


----------



## نبيل القوفي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

شيء رائع أن يكون هناك أمثالك في هذا المنتدى .
شكراً جزيلاً لهذه المشاركة المتميزة .


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (23 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لردودكم و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## dod_wow2000 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

هل ممكن لو تكرمت رفعها على أى موقع آخر


----------



## the pump (24 نوفمبر 2007)

تسلم الأيادي


----------



## مهندس كهربة (25 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 فبراير 2008)

مجهود مشكور رائع..ولكن الرابيد شير انتهي برجاء المساعدة


----------



## ايلي توما (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس محمود الله يوفقك و يقدم لك الصحة الدائمة


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (23 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## sherifmadkor (28 فبراير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Amriano77 (28 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Amriano77 (28 فبراير 2008)

i recieve messege form the website that the file qusted in not valid


----------



## wessamahmed (28 فبراير 2008)

The file link that you requested is not valid
Please can u reload again .


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (28 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا .................. الملف غير متاح


----------



## mostafa elkadi (28 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (29 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر على جميع مشاركاتك 
لقد تاخرت على التحميل والواضح ان النك اصبح فاليد
ارجواعادة تفعيله مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (2 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم،بصراحة لم اعرف تنزيل الملفات،تظهر لي صفحة فيها دعاية فقط وباقي الصفحة فارغ


----------



## Jaser (3 مارس 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (3 مارس 2008)

الرابط من جديد 
http://www.4shared.com/file/37237339/ddda0d44/PM_online.html


----------



## تامرالمصرى (4 مارس 2008)

شكرا على الكنز


----------



## الزبن (4 مارس 2008)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذا الكنز الرائع


----------



## waleednazar (4 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (7 مارس 2008)

شكراجزيلا على الكنز،حيث تم التحميل من الرابط الجديد


----------



## احمد الناصح (12 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hamada (12 مارس 2008)

يسلمووووووووووووو دياتك وربنا ما يحرمنا من كنووووووووزك الرائعة


----------



## hamada (12 مارس 2008)

يسلموووووووو دياتك بس الرابط مو شغاااااااااااااااااااااااال او يمكن انتهت صلاحيته

يا ريت تحطه تاني


----------



## usamafathi (13 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخى برجاء الرفع مرة أخرى


----------



## enga_awad (13 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المشاركات القيمة
بارك الله لك في علمك وعملك ونفع بك


----------



## ناجي جميل (13 مارس 2008)

الزملاء الكرام :
لماذا اتلقى رسالة تفيد بأن الرابط لا يعمل 
ارجو التوضيح من احد الزملاء الذين قاموا بتحميل هذا الملف ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سهاد امين (23 مارس 2008)

Dear Sir Can U Upload This Files Again
With My Best Regards


----------



## ICUDOU (24 مارس 2008)

والله النت اداه جميله جداااالو احسن استخدامها....ربنا يباركلك ويزيدك
(خيركم من تعلم القران وعلمه)


----------



## سهاد امين (24 مارس 2008)

asalam alykum
can u pls upload these files again


----------



## ابو امل (1 مايو 2008)

اخى العزيز جزاك الله الف خير ، الرابط لا يعمل ارجو رفع الملف مرة اخرى للاهمية


----------



## هالــة (1 مايو 2008)

اخي مشكور عالموضوع ولكن الملف غير موجود

احترامي


----------



## م_زين (2 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
تم الرفع بالفعل
وشكرا


----------



## خالد قدورة (3 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على الجهد المميز


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (4 مايو 2008)

دهب ياقوت الماس احمدك يا رب
شكرا يا باشا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (7 مايو 2008)

thx alot E. Mahmoud
Best wishes


----------



## fox21 (8 مايو 2008)

شكرا للمجهود الرائع و لكن الرابط لا يعمل . أرجو اعادة الرفع مرة أخرى


----------



## م/السلوكي 2015 (8 مايو 2008)

جاري التحميل 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## virtualknight (8 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير عن مساهمتك.


----------



## مراه (27 مايو 2008)

i acn't download anything


----------



## بلاد الرافدين (6 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك ,وبالموفقيه دائما".


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 يونيو 2008)

fox21 قال:


> شكرا للمجهود الرائع و لكن الرابط لا يعمل . أرجو اعادة الرفع مرة أخرى


 
وأناكذلك...بارك الله فيك.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 يونيو 2008)

The file link that you requested is not valid. 

هذا مايظهر لي عند المحاولات العديدة السابقة ...أرجو إعادة الرفع ليتسنى لي تحميله والله يكون في عونك أخي ..


----------



## حسام كساب (6 يونيو 2008)

شكرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asos2000 (2 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## mooody44 (23 يوليو 2008)

اخي مشكور عالموضوع ولكن الملف غير موجود

احترامي


----------



## mooody44 (23 يوليو 2008)

اخي مشكور عالموضوع ولكن الملف غير موجود

احترامي


----------



## eng_houssam (24 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي محمود وكما عودنا على مفاجآتك الرائعة دوماً .


----------



## م/أسامة (25 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على المجهودات الواضحة ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## body55 (25 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خيرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ابن الاسماعيليه (25 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابودانه 2006 (25 يوليو 2008)

ألف شكر على المجهود ولكني لاأستطيع التحميل لذلك نرجو الرفع مجددا
دمت بود


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (26 يوليو 2008)

الملف لم يعد موجودا ...ارجو تحميله مره اخرى ......وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عزت صيام (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## حسن سيدون (13 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الى مافيه الخير


----------



## arch_mazen (13 أكتوبر 2008)

فعلا الرابط لا يعمل 

كثير من المشاركات أضيفت إلى المكتبة أيضاً لاتعمل 

أيها الأصدقاء
هذه مشكلة حقيقية يجب حلها 

دعونا نرفع الملفات على مخدم الملتقى مثلاً
و نفتح بابا للمواضيع التي حذفت روابطها 

ارجوكم


----------



## magnoooo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saber Ebeid (13 نوفمبر 2008)

Please Reload again it is deleted from the site


----------



## walidkhlil55 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو من سيادتكم اعادة الرفع حيث الملف غير موجود
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسماء عمرو (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*اخوكم للمساعدة بالمرصاد*

الاخوة الكرام..
لقد حملت الملف وهاهو بين ايديكم من جديد برابط 100%
ادعولي بالتوفيق وللأخ صاحب المبادرة الاولى
الرابط شغال ومجرب باذن الله
http://www.zshare.net/download/51371229dfe36961


:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## يوسف حميض (19 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي بارك الله فيك الرابط لا يعمل نرجوا التأكد من تحميل الملف او ارساله على بريدي الإلكتروني hummaid.yousef***********


----------



## يوسف حميض (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا بارك الله فيك الرابط يعمل


----------



## م.عبد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## جمال السيد (22 نوفمبر 2008)

e file link that you requested is not valid
هذه الرسالة تظهر عند فتح الملف أرجو الإفادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## newbarcelonar (23 نوفمبر 2008)

لطيف جدا شكرا


----------



## enghaytham (12 يناير 2009)

يا جماعة الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## م محمد فوزى (11 مارس 2009)

جهد طيب اخى الحبيب جزيت خير


----------



## formoza (11 مارس 2009)

The file is corrupted


----------



## formoza (11 مارس 2009)

please be sure that the file and the link are work


----------



## alaa eldin farag (21 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء نرجو اعادة رفع الرابط مرة اخري و شكرا


----------



## Tafraout salim (21 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ماشاء الله


----------



## هالــة (27 مارس 2009)

يسلموو اخي محمود 


بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس126 (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك جدا على هذا المجهود ونتمنى المزيد وجارى التحميل


----------



## aassaker (27 مارس 2009)

شكراً لك يا أخيThe file link that you requested is not valid .


----------



## alaa eldin farag (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م.صالح بالبيد (11 أبريل 2009)

للافادة للاخوان اللي لم يعمل الرابط لديهم 

الاخ كاتب الموضوع رد بس يمكن ما انتبهتوا وهو كالتالي 


الاخوة الكرام..
لقد حملت الملف وهاهو بين ايديكم من جديد برابط 100%
ادعولي بالتوفيق وللأخ صاحب المبادرة الاولى
الرابط شغال ومجرب باذن الله
http://www.zshare.net/download/51371229dfe36961


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## akhurais (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاااك الله خيرا أخوي محمود

ولقد تم تحميل الملف بالكامل والحمد لله

ولكن عندي سؤال اذا سمحت انت قلت ان هناك قوالب جاهزه

ولكن الموجود هو شرح فقط لخطوات المشروع

فهل هناك رابط خاص بالقوالب الجاهزه أقصد ( Forms )

ولك وااااافر الاحترام


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك العافيه اخي بس الرابط مافتح معي


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 أبريل 2009)

تم التحميل وجزاك الله خير


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (20 أبريل 2009)

أخ محمود لم أجد الملفاة في الرابط , هل من رابط أخر,جزاك الله خير


----------



## elhamy80 (21 أبريل 2009)

mesh 3aref a7amel we shkrn 3la elmaghod


----------



## حامد الجمال (22 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا هندسه على الرفع و اعادة الرفع للنت و على المجهود المبذول 
جزاك الله كل خير 
و اكثر من كنوزك


----------



## waelanwar (25 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفى علمك


----------



## kehh (7 مايو 2009)

لكن الملف محذوف شكرا لك


----------



## م/السلوكي 2015 (9 مايو 2009)

لا بجد
بارك الله فيك
مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## engahmedezz (17 مايو 2009)

جزاااااااااااااااااكم الله خير الجزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## م/احمد مصطفى حسن (20 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير بارك الله فيك​


----------



## يوسف حميض (21 مايو 2009)

الآن الرابط بحمل شكرا لك


----------



## abody (14 يونيو 2009)

....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................ 
......................... ....................مشكور .......................


----------



## زيادالفقيه (31 يوليو 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل يا أخي الكريم


----------



## seagull (31 يوليو 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل من فضلك تحيثة للحاجة الى الملف وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sewem (31 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و لكن الرابطة لا تعمل


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (31 يوليو 2009)

*قوالب مرفقة*

قوالب مرفقة

أرجو أن أكون بإضافة المرفقات التي تحتوي على القوالب قد ساهمت مع غيري بتسهيل الحصول عليها, وذلك بعد أن لاحظت معكم الغائها من الروابط التي اشارت الى أماكن الحصول عليها.

أولا قوالب Initiation​


----------



## احمد 3 محمد عبده (31 يوليو 2009)

أشكرك جداجدا و بالتوفيق دائما


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (31 يوليو 2009)

*إرفاق بقية القوالب*

إرفاق بقية القوالب

 ثانيا قوالب Planning

 ثالثا قوالب Execution

 رابعا قوالب Closure

مع خالص تحياتي وامنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق.​


----------



## arch_mhd (1 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم يا جلال ............ كما ارجو محاولة حل مشكلة الروابط لمزيد من الفائدة


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (1 أغسطس 2009)

arch_mhd قال:


> تسلم يا جلال ............ كما ارجو محاولة حل مشكلة الروابط لمزيد من الفائدة


 
سلمك الله من كل شر أخي arch_mhd
الحقيقة أخي أنها واحدة من دوافع مشاركتي بالملفات المرفقة, أنني مثلك قد عانيت من مشكلة الروابط,. وإذا تمكن صاحب الموضوع أخونا المهندس الطلحاوي (جزاه الله خيرا) من تفعيل الروابط فسيكون هذا من باب فضل الزيادة التي نرجوالله أن يوفقه بها.


----------



## mustafasas (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس طحاوي و مهندس جلال


----------



## جمال السيد (3 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا واكثر من امثالك اخي الكريم


----------



## the poor to god (4 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا م جلال*



جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> إرفاق بقية القوالب​
> 
> ثانيا قوالب planning​
> ثالثا قوالب execution​
> ...


 تسلم ايدك م جلال الاغيرى


----------



## sameh76 (4 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحت ترفع الملف مرة ثانية لانه غير موجود حاليا

وشكرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 أغسطس 2009)

mustafasas قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس طحاوي و مهندس جلال


 
جزاك الله خيرا مهندس مصطفى.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 أغسطس 2009)

محمد سعيد بدر قال:


> تسلم ايدك م جلال الاغيرى


 

سلمك الله من كل مكروه..مهندس محمد سعيد بدر.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 أغسطس 2009)

sameh76 قال:


> لو سمحت ترفع الملف مرة ثانية لانه غير موجود حاليا
> 
> وشكرا


 

لو سمحت يا سامح تحمل الملفات المرفقة بمشاركات أرقام (132) و (134).
وشكرا.


----------



## م. اريج (12 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا انضممت حديثا لهذا الملتقى الرائع و المفيد .. و ارجو منكم تفعيل الرابط لكي استطيع تحميل الملف 
ولكم جزيل الشكر مسبقا


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (12 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (12 أغسطس 2009)

جلال ثابت الاغبرى

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Rony (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 

تحياتي لك


----------



## Nader Hussain (13 أغسطس 2009)

حزاك الله خيرا
شكرا على حبك للخير والأعمال الصالحة
من فضلك ممكن رفع الموضوع على سيرفر تاني ( إذا بالإمكان )
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 أغسطس 2009)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> جلال ثابت الاغبرى
> 
> بارك الله فيك


 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبو المقداد الليبي.

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## ويفلت (14 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamad amer (8 سبتمبر 2009)

Thanks alot for our effort
god bless you


----------



## mohamad amer (8 سبتمبر 2009)

Thanks alot for your effort
god bless you


----------



## jamal_hammad (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا .... جاري التحميل


----------



## jamal_hammad (8 سبتمبر 2009)

عفوا اخي العزيز .. الرابط لا يعمل والملف غير صالح


----------



## engahmedezz (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراااا كثيرااااااااا


----------



## engahmedezz (10 سبتمبر 2009)

عذرا اخي 
لكن الملف لا استطيع تحميلة


----------



## engahmedezz (10 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن رفع الملفات مرة اخري ان امكن 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## التوأم (14 سبتمبر 2009)

استاذنا جلال ثابت 
جزاك الله كل خيرا فى الدنيا والاخيرة على المرفقات


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

للاسف الرابط لايعمل ولكن جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (15 سبتمبر 2009)

التوأم قال:


> استاذنا جلال ثابت
> جزاك الله كل خيرا فى الدنيا والاخيرة على المرفقات


 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي التوأم على دعائك الطيب لنا. نسأل الله لكم بمثل ما دعوتم به لنا, وخواتم مرضية لنا ولكم إن شاء الله.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ قاسم على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 سبتمبر 2009)

اختلط على الاسم والله مهندس محمود ......واكرر ااسفى على الخطأ..... ومشكور على ما تقدمه من تيسير لنا..... 
أخوك أحمد


----------



## خالد قدورة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يا اخي على هذا الكنز


----------



## ابوأبي (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمود لكن لم يتم التحميل عندي لا اعرف ما السبب


----------



## al araby 82 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وغفر لى ولك ولجميع المسلمين اخطاءنا


----------



## al araby 82 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

هناك مشكلة فى التحميل النك فيه مشكلة ارجو المساعدة


----------



## أبو يمن (20 أكتوبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الشرقاوي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ الله ـــــــــ خيراً ــــــــزاك ووفــــــــــــقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## كرم كرم (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكراً لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير*​*
*


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للردود


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشاركة متميزة جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## palnet2007 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمدبن يماني (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرآ ملفات قيمة وفي غاية الروعه


----------



## محمد ابو العباس (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك الملف ممتاز لمن أراد الإستفادة منه فعليا


----------



## عاشق السهر (13 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه أخ جلال وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## migo12 (25 فبراير 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## eng.pmp (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elwahsh (4 مارس 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## foxbat636 (5 مارس 2010)

*شكرا والله يجزيك الخير
لكن الرابط لا يعمل
هل لديك رابط آخر
لكم مني كل الشكر و التقدير
*


----------



## rachidbo (6 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## الصانع (6 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،

مشكوور أخي الكريم
وجار التحميل من الرابط التالي :

http://www.4shared.com/file/37237339/ddda0d44/PM_online.html

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## almasry (7 مارس 2010)

أخي العزيز الملف غير موجود 




The file link that you requested is not valid.
يرجى إعادة تحميل الملف من جديد . ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أميرة المشاعر (7 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا...
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ehabelfar2010 (9 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهورد - بس الرابط لايعمل برجاء التأكد منه وشكرا


----------



## سمسمة2010 (12 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## المدني السوري (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير عن الجميع 

ماشاء الله نظام كافي وافي


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكن الرابط لايعمل عندي ولااعرف السبب ممكن ترفعة مرة اخرى جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## م.جبــــار (14 مارس 2010)

يرجى تجديد الرابط

فقد تم حذفه من قبل موقع التحميل


----------



## م.جبــــار (14 مارس 2010)

الرابط الذي تكرم بوضعه الاخ الصانع صفحة 19
يعمل بشكل جيد، لكن حبذا لو كان في الصفحة الاولى، عبر تعديل الرابط القديم..


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (10 أبريل 2010)

*الله يبارك فيك0000مع التقدير*


----------



## lateef (10 أبريل 2010)

شكر الله لكم وبارك جهودكم واوقاتكم وعلمكم 
واسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي اخانا عاجلا غير اجل


----------



## tarek_ (12 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً على حبك لمشاركة الخير مع إخوانك*​


----------



## الجدى (12 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (12 أبريل 2010)

هكـــــــــــذا عودتنا على الهدايا الثمينه وحشتنا و وحشتنا هداياك الحلوة 

ربنا يكرمك يا مهندس محمود الطحاوي 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## محمد عبد الغنى (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## anab85star (14 أبريل 2010)

السلام عيلكم اخوي
الملف غير موجود في الرابط


----------



## kehh (21 أبريل 2010)

للاسف الملف غير موجود


----------



## brahimcherif (21 أبريل 2010)

pas de fichier


----------



## الغفيلي (23 أبريل 2010)

*The file link that you requested is not valid*


----------



## مخطط للنجاح (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hammhamm44 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

Thanks very much


----------



## Canavaro1 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

Thanks Mahmoud, but I could not download the file. It says that the file link you requstd is not valid

Can you help please


----------



## ehabelfar2010 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود 
ولكن اللينك لايعمل برجاء اعادة رفعه


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## عادل الفيصل (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoud me (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم زدهو علما


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الشكر لصاحب الكنز المهندس / محمود الطحـــــــــــــاوي

وإليكم الملفات في المرفقات

ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## alyflowery (28 ديسمبر 2010)

الرابط لايعمل يااخى 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## kehh (28 ديسمبر 2010)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## body55 (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس طحاوي و مهندس جلا..................................


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (11 يناير 2011)

الشكر للمهندس / محمود الطحــــــاوي
في المرفقات نماذج لشركة Method 1 2 3


----------



## جكزوة (12 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووورررررررررر....
لكن الرابط لا يعمل.


----------



## abonaif007 (12 يناير 2011)

الملف معطوب يأ إخوان


----------



## safa aldin (14 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 

تحياتي لك


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (14 يناير 2011)

تسلم يا هندسة


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (14 يناير 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (14 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (15 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اليفرسي (16 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور وجزاك الله خير ووفقك الله لكل ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## أسماء الكون (23 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سا ئد محمد (24 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيزالرابط غير فعال


----------



## ahmad05008 (25 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmad05008 (25 يناير 2011)

ماني لاقي الملف هل ممكن ترفعه مره اخرى


----------



## nakib12 (26 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hilal_far_way (27 يناير 2011)

Thank you


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (9 فبراير 2011)

الله يرحم والديك0000مع التقدير


----------



## محمداحمد5 (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## saif-nagd (12 فبراير 2011)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## امين الزريقي (11 مايو 2011)

هل يمكن اعادة رفع الملف ثانية مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## qds2020 (1 يونيو 2011)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكراً جزيــــــــــــــــــــــــلاً 
مــــــــــــــــــــ القلب ــــــــــــــــــــــــن
---------------------------------------------

الرابط الذي تكرم بوضعه الاخ الصانع صفحة 19

يعمل بشــــــــكل ممتـــــــــــــــــــــــــاز 

---------------------------------------------

http://www.4shared.com/file/37237339/ddda0d44/PM_online.html


----------



## boushy (1 يونيو 2011)

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (2 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (2 يونيو 2011)

حياك الله على هذه الافاده..


----------



## المهندس فراس (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سقلين (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## himaelnady (2 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك مهندسا العزيز محمود الطحاوي


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eltab3i (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ردينه الفارسي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الا خوة الكرام 
هذا الرابط لم يخدم معي وهو غير صالح 
أرجو المساعدة


----------



## محمد الجفري (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## boushy (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير 

تحياتي لك*


----------



## zuhair96 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

many thanks


----------



## aamosa (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لكاتب الموضوع ،، وللمنتدى


----------



## eng.creative (24 مارس 2012)

الرابط مش شغال ياريت تعيد رفعة من جديد لانى محتاجة


----------



## ايمن حسين (24 مارس 2012)

هذا الرابط شغال تفضلوا بالتحميل والشكر الجزيل لصاحب الموضوع وفقه الله 
http://www.4shared.com/file/37237339...PM_online.html


----------



## المهندس ابوالحارث (24 مارس 2012)

هل هناك رابط آخر ممكن نحمل منه غير 4shared ؟؟


----------



## م_هبه (24 مارس 2012)

للأسف إرتباط الملف غير صالح


----------



## rock191 (25 مارس 2012)

Thank u . but the link is not working. can u please help us in re-typing the link


----------



## ايمن حسين (25 مارس 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/?j177w76cao2294a

رابط اخر على الميديافير وفقنا الله واياكم


----------



## المهندس ابوالحارث (25 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا يا اخي


----------



## fawy76 (27 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير بس الملف غير صالح للتحميل


----------



## hejab (27 مارس 2012)

ايمن حسين قال:


> رابط اخر على الميديافير وفقنا الله واياكم



شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## عبدالله الماضي (29 مارس 2012)

عاشت الايادي يا بشمهندسين


----------



## sherifmadkor (29 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## العبقرية (30 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## galal980 (24 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
سلمت يداك


----------



## عاشق الخرسانه (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amer5 (17 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (18 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لك علي مجهودك الكريمز سؤال هل هذة النماذج تساعد في دراسة الpmp
وشكرا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (21 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر على ملفات قيمة تساعد على العمل فى ادارة المشروع


----------



## tahermagdy2000 (22 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 يونيو 2012)

ايمن حسين قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?j177w76cao2294a
> 
> رابط اخر على الميديافير وفقنا الله واياكم



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رفيق العمر (30 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك ...... مشكككككككور يا هندسة


----------



## emad lashin (1 يوليو 2012)

اتمنى لحضرتك دوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## nofal (3 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## body55 (7 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً على حبك لمشاركة الخير مع إخوانكjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (11 مايو 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## mohdhuj (11 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله الجنة


----------



## loved_boy (13 مايو 2013)

thanks for all
thank you all


----------



## doha_4all (13 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء . اللهم بارك له فى علمه و علمه ما ينفعه


----------



## mohamed alnagar (22 يونيو 2013)

الرابط غير موجود


----------



## الكراديسى (22 يونيو 2013)

PM.zip


----------



## nanoo201010 (22 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس الوديان (4 يوليو 2013)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Mohd Azeem (4 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## بندر بن علي (22 يوليو 2013)

ألف شكر


----------



## جساار (22 سبتمبر 2013)

شكر الله لكم


----------



## Omar.ie (26 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## النيوبرين (11 ديسمبر 2013)

محمود الطحاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم أخوتي الكرام
> 
> حصلت في الاونة الاخيرة علي هذة الملفات و هي عبارة عن قوالب جاهزة تستخدم في إعداد مستندات المشاريع في كل مراحلة و هي من إنتاج أحدي الشركات العالمية في مجال إدارة المشروعات
> أليكم الرابط
> ...


بارك الله لك في سعيك ونفعك لإخوانك.....لكن أرجو تعديل الرابط أو رفع الملف مرة أخرى حيث أنني لا اتمكن من تحميله؛وتظهر رسالة ارتباط الملف غير صالح.....وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gamalredwing (12 ديسمبر 2013)

thank you very much 
and Gazak Allah kol Khair


----------



## the pump (12 ديسمبر 2013)

الرابط مرة أخرى للإفادة
http://www.mediafire.com/download/j177w76cao2294a/PM.zip

نرجو من الإشراف وضعه في الصفحة الأولى من المشاركة
لمساعدة الأعضاء واختصاراً لوقت البحث عن الرابط الفعال
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## gamalredwing (14 ديسمبر 2013)

thank you very much


----------



## gamalredwing (14 ديسمبر 2013)

Thank you Pump , you are realy a pump of support and help , thank you agin and 
I hope taht all members are like you


----------



## gamalredwing (14 ديسمبر 2013)

thank u


----------



## nanoo201010 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_m_fatah (20 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## TheExpert (4 أكتوبر 2014)

كل عام وجميع أعضاء ورواد الملتقى بكامل الصحة والعاقية وأعاد الله عليكم الأعياد باليمن والخير والبركات


----------



## arch_hamada (11 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور مهندس احمد بارك الله فيك على المجهود​
​


----------



## body55 (13 أكتوبر 2014)

\شكراجزيلا على الكنز،حيث تم التحميل من الرابط الجديدmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## zodo_137 (13 أكتوبر 2014)

شكراً أخي الكريم


----------



## أسد الرمال1 (25 أكتوبر 2014)

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (_إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله_ إلا من ثلاث: صدقة جارية، أو علم ينتفع به، أو ولد صالح يدعو له)..


----------



## Ahmed Moh Hamed (9 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا م محمود

م/ أحمد حامد,pmp
مجموعة بن لادن السعودية-المشاريع المستعجلة


----------



## شريف حسنى جابر (27 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## arch_hamada (5 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا​
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]​
صدق الله العظيم ​


اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين​


----------



## manoon_samy (10 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## safa aldin (26 مايو 2016)

جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 مارس 2021)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

